# Fear Aggression



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

Despite our best efforts, Chloe shows some signs of fear aggression.
We took her to puppy class and we take her most everywhere. But she's such a trembly little scaredy cat (no pun intended )
saturday i had her at petsmart in the cart and she was kinda okay. she wasn't really barking at anyone, just whining to get out.
then we went to eat and sat outside and she was barking and growling at everyone.
yesterday i took her to petsmart and she was barking aggressively at everyone who walked by.
it's really frustrating.

she's friendly once she warms up to you. she warms up to dogs better than she does to humans. but it's like, i really want to try to break this in her but don't know what to do when we're out in public and she starts barking at people. i hate it, it makes me uncomfortable and a little embarrassed. 

I try correcting her ala the Dog Wisperer (like make a loud psst. noise or saying uhuh, like no but not saying no.) my next step is bringing a spray bottle with me and giving her a spray when she gets that way.

ugh, it's so frustrating. i mean, we've been bringing her everywhere since we got her and it almost seems like she's regressing.

could it be b/c she's in heat??
idk.

thanks for any advice


----------



## Violettta (Jul 7, 2006)

I don’t know if this is something that you are willing to do but I fostered once a Chihuahua mix with a similar problem and I ended up keeping a leash on her and basically every time that she even tried to get aggressive I would tug the leash a little  also I never carried her in my arms, she would walk, this give her more confidence (not in the beginning , at first she would only walk with her tail down but after a few weeks of the same treatment she finally became confident enough) and because I was working at the store back then I took her with me at work so she was exposed to alot of people and animals for a few weeks. Now she loves t go places and she seems to be a very happy dog, never gets aggressive with anyone.

I hope this helps :thumbleft:


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

I think if you spray him with a spray bottle or jerk on his leash or talk harshly to him, that will just reinforce the belief that having other people around is scary business, bad things tend to happen when strangers are around! I don't think it will help a scared puppy at all. It may work with older dogs who are accustomed to being trained with corrections, but I don't believe in training that way, especially not with puppies. It doesn't work for my dog or for me.

My puppy is displaying first signs of fear aggression too. He barks at people in the street when we're walking in the neighborhood. I tried telling him no and tugging on the leash, but it did absolutely nothing, no matter what tone of voice I used, how I pulled, how I held my shoulders, etc. This may work great for other people, other dogs, but I needed a different solution.

I got a little book called "The Cautious Canine" and took an idea from that book and ran with it. Now whenever we go outside and either I see people out and about or I see Louie start to stiffen up, I get out my bag of treats. He becomes completely distracted from the people around and starts watching me. That's exactly what I want, so I reward it by giving him treats. 

Getting out the treats distracts him. I was worried it would reinforce him, but I was looking at it the wrong way. Even if he makes the connection between Staring in fear at a stranger = Mama gets out the treats, that's OK. It is much more desirable to have the dog conditioned that people around means he's going to get lots of treats then it is to have the dog think that people around means "act scared." When you train this way, the dog will look at the person on the street, then look at you expecting treats, tail wagging.

I've been able to stop him from barking this way, and distract him with the treats while people walk right on by. He doesn't even get the chance to bark at them, so he stops learning to bark when people are around. The fact that he's getting treats when people are around will help him learn that having people around is associated with good things, and nothing bad will happen when people are around.

Be prepared next time you go out with treats at the ready. As soon as you think your pup might start acting fearful, distract her from whatever it is so she's watching you, then reward her for eyes on you or your treat. Keep on feeding little bits -- don't even let her pay attention to anything else around you. If she's still scared, try to lure her just far enough away that she will take the treats.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't have any advice Mia is scared of everyone :shock: I really thought she'd be the outgoing one of the bunch. She doesn't even like to hear the others dogs bark. She does growl if people she doesn't know come inside the house but she's under the table hiding while doing that. Bella will actually let people touch her but she tries to get away. Poco he's the friendliest of all except other dogs he thinks all other dogs besides Mia & Bella are bad  So as you can tell I have no advice but I can sympathize  and tell you what not to do which is everyone I do :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl's very friendly with people and will run up to everyone, but he's soo scared of other dogs. He used to just run away from them, but now he barks at them


----------



## gavinjenn123 (Sep 13, 2006)

I think That it might be because she is in heat....I dont every remember her doing that before....Or maybe thats just how she is, its nothing that you guys did wrong because you bring her almost everywhere and shes always around people...I dont know to much about these types of dogs yet though...Still learning from all you... But do female dogs usually get nasty when they are in heat?? Gavin is still very young...I havent even heard him bark yet haha....But he loves everyone...


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Leya does the same thing, I tug at her leashe and say no but it doesnt work, when I am walking her and she literally barks and pulls like she wants to come out of her leash, its embarassing...She also chases bicylcles and growls when they come by....really frustrating.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

ChiLeeLee said:


> Leya does the same thing, I tug at her leashe and say no but it doesnt work, when I am walking her and she literally barks and pulls like she wants to come out of her leash, its embarassing...She also chases bicylcles and growls when they come by....really frustrating.


sounds like chloe!!! today she was going nuts for a mom walking her baby in a stroller! she was in attack mode and it was so embarrassing. i mean, she's such a complete sweetheart to people she knows. i want her to be friendly to everyone! she used to be very timid when we were out places, but now she's getting mean when we go to petsmart or a cafe'. She used to only bark nasty at people in out neighborhood, but now it's starting everywhere, and i really want to be able to take her places with me.

i'm going to try to treat thing that sourjayne suggessted! i hope it works!!!

thanks everyone for the replys!


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, be on the ready so you can get the treats going before she gets into attack mode, and hopefully, with a lot of consistent work, you'll never see her do that again! Treat her as soon as you notice anyone around, before she gets a chance to act up. Then keep up the treats until the people have passed or while getting her away from people so she has a chance to feel "safe" and calm down. It'll be tough the first few times, but if you're consistent, I think it will really help! Good luck!


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Chloe sounds a lot like Harley, he has a big problem with fear aggression, he is aggressive towards people and dogs especially large ones. I have recently bought him a stroller to be able to take him more with me, to socialize him; I rescued him in March so I don't know much about his past. The stroller was great until some little kid came out of nowhere and almost jumped on the stroller, now if anyone gets close he will growl and bark viscously, especially at men and kids. I am defiantly going to try the suggestion about giving him treats to distract him, with a little modification; he has severe food allergies so he can only eat his food, nothing else. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Nichole


----------



## Tinksmama (May 23, 2006)

I have the cautious canine, a small book that's pretty good, but the best book I've found is "Click to Calm" it's a clicker training book, and it's been incredibly effective with Tinkerbell.
these little guys can be a handful.... She's now 7 months old, and doing beautifully! She still has a 'fresh' personality, but the training keeps her in check- 
Her whole puppyhood, she was scared of other dogs, scared of people, yapping, growling,fur up, being a nuisance... Now at 7 months, I've trained her with a clicker(actually, I use a sound marker, not a clicker,the sound is sssss) which marks the behavior you're trying to acheive, the learning rate is amazing with this technique! it's a language you and your dog both understand.
She'll now accept people coming into the house,walking on her leash without going nuts at people nearby, be calm at strange dogs,as long as they don't come within about 10 feet,(we're still working on that one)
My most successful thing I've taught her is"touch" Where I clicker trained her to touch her nose to my hand on command,so when a person would come near,instead of having a fit, I ask them to hold their hand down near,and she'll give them a kiss- they never beleive it, but then she touches,and in the process usuallyy gives them a tiny lick, which get sher endless praise and/or treats.
Now I'm training her 'touch",but now when she does, i have to rub her head before she gets clicked and treated..like people like to do......it's working well!
I started with me, moved on to 'touch" with my kids, then the neighbors whom she knew, then on to strangers. I was able to take her a picnic with 100+ people there.... she doesn't LOVE strangers, but dutifully"touched' each person who wanted to visit her, I was so proud!
But, I also advocate for her in public, when people come to close too fast, I tell them not to touch, she's 
scared"- then I tell them she'll give them a 'kiss'..... 
so much better than the growling maniac routine! even at 8 pounds, she's a menace! Buy the book! It's like $15 on amazon,worth every penny!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Both Tinksmama and Sourjayne have given some good advice.

My chihuahua, Beau, tends to be more timid than aggressive when out in public, but maybe the treat idea would help him too, to gain confidence when I'm walking him on his leash. He gets nervous when people pass too closely, so when he sees anyone coming our way, he tries to hang back and/or hide behind my legs in order to get as far away from them as possible. I've kind of done the treat thing before...in a way...but not consistently, and not using quite the same rational. I'm going to see if it helps.

Good luck with Chloe, I hope some of the advice others have given will work
for her!


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

I read your posts in the past about Tink and it inspired me so much! Thanks Tinksmama! I'm working on teaching "touch" and I LOVE your latest idea with the pat on the head


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

Nichole, maybe try the "treat" method with his kibble (hopefully he can eat dry kibble) when he's hungry. Also, I think you can try letting him walk on his own, if you can keep it under control and get him into a place without people around if he gets too crazy. Just take it a little at a time, if all he can do is accept treats when people are 50 feet away but no closer without freaking out, keep doing it at 50 feet away. Then try moving to 40 but no closer. Gradually work and take it back to kindergarten if he freaks out -- he's letting you know how fast he can work.

Louie will act the same way whether he's on his feet or in his carrier, so I think treating the problem will be more effective then trying to cover it up with a stroller or carrier or something.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

these are some awesome tips!! thanks so much both sourjayne and tinksmom!!! i'm glad it could also hopefully help nicole!!!

thanks so much!


----------



## CarrieQuiteContrary (Sep 5, 2006)

Rylee is the same way as all your dogs. She is starting to bark at people when we go for walks. Also, she squirms like crazy and tries to almost bite people when they try to pet her, especially when they try to pet her head. It doesnt really help when people come up really fast and start petting the dog AS they ask "Can I pet your dog?" Rylee is barking and growling at people when she is on her leash on the ground and it really is embarassing. People think that she is a mean, nasty little dog, when really she is the sweetest dog to people she knows (unless she is in play/attack mode, lol).


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

wow, CarrieQuiteContrary, our dogs sound the same...and look the same! were they separated at birth? :lol:


----------



## Tinksmama (May 23, 2006)

Thanks sourjayne! i also love the shirleychong.com website... on there i found the encouragement to tell people is was ok for my dog to NOT want strangers touching her, that my own kids are taught it's ok to have boundaries,and it's normal for dogs to have them too.
So, Be your dogs advocate! Phrase it however you want, when people approach, say firmly," My dog is in training/is shy/ is learning manners, please don't touch her!"
I also just read an article that said small dogs seem to hate being touched on the head, big dogs too for a lot of them, but smaller dogs are looking UP at everyone,and it's natural for them to be more afraid....
The thing i've learned from my little Tink is this, almost ANY dog can be trained, they may not be perfect and easygoing, but identify what you want from them, then train accordingly. For me, the main thing i was worried about was her snapping at people, and we're doing well there, when I get to the next step, it'll be on greeting other dogs nicely.


----------



## CarrieQuiteContrary (Sep 5, 2006)

Jennifer Mcfly said:


> wow, CarrieQuiteContrary, our dogs sound the same...and look the same! were they separated at birth? :lol:


 Hahaha they do look a lot alike! Rylees new teeth are coming in though right now so her ears are all floppy like when she was a puppy haha. How old is your baby?


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

Great ideas all and I am going to give them a try. Lorretta growls at everyone and everything except me. Useually her whole butt is wagging while she is growling but her fur will be standing up as well.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

CarrieQuiteContrary said:


> Hahaha they do look a lot alike! Rylees new teeth are coming in though right now so her ears are all floppy like when she was a puppy haha. How old is your baby?


Oh she's old compared to Rylee! Come Oct. 14th she'll be 8 months! I can hardly believe it already! It seems like just yesterday we brought her home!!


----------



## ariel (Dec 9, 2009)

it is hell, my chi barks all the time at everyone, if she gets up close to them and they stroke her she will stop and even lick them on the hand but then start all over again as soon as they walk away  I have tried spraying her with water when she barks, firmly saying no bark to her when she barks then rewarding her when she dosent but as soon as i try and reward her when she stops it is too late she barks again ahhh


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

ariel said:


> it is hell, my chi barks all the time at everyone, if she gets up close to them and they stroke her she will stop and even lick them on the hand but then start all over again as soon as they walk away  I have tried spraying her with water when she barks, firmly saying no bark to her when she barks then rewarding her when she dosent but as soon as i try and reward her when she stops it is too late she barks again ahhh


I had the same with barking at people/dogs/noises and used the pet corrector spray - it's a really strong loud hiss noise - been using it for about 2-3 weeks and it is great it gets their attention straight away and then you say the command and they listen. It's handy cos I can take the spray with me on walks to use it

Or you could try pennies/rocks in a tin and shake it when they bark to get their attention - and then say the command quiet or shhh

Might be worth a try - I know how frustrating it can be!!


----------



## Libsy (Oct 18, 2014)

*Jesse is getting better with his fear aggression*

As a rescue I have no idea why he is afraid, but I just show him that he is safe and has nothing to fear in his new life and home. Takes time and patience. I never spray or yank or make nasty noises at him. He is naturally protective, so,when the UPA guy comes he let's me know, but then I thank him and have him sit while I get the door. If he does well I make a big fuss about what a good boy he is being. 

The place I have trouble with is the dog park. He can be aggressive with some dogs, especially beagles and herding dogs because they are too jumpy. He has gone after a few of them and I don't want fights with angry owners. I recently read in a Chi training guide that dog parks are not good for Chi's, and that they do better with one or two of their own kind or other small dog. I now take him to a small Chi group where we rotate our homes and it is much better. Also, at the dog park he was picking up bad habits from other dogs, and Chi's are very clean dogs so that had to stop I had a black lab growing up and there were no dog parks,then. And she was perfectly happy.

In the four months since I have him, he has relaxed and feels he is truly home. Dogs feel your energy, so it is important that we don't internalize what we humans feel is aggression. I no longer pet people just reach out and touch without asking. Chi's are little and they can get hurt, so I make sure,he is safe. Meh doesn't like strange hands on him, so I don't allow it. He knows,he is safe so he has become more friendly.

Hope any of this helps.

Libby


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if you (and the others) want to go to a outside cafe, or event could buy a ferret carrier and contain them in that. That way, you could relax, and enjoy the event. My chi's LOVE their ferret carriers. I take them anywhere, and they have a handle that I can run a seatbelt through. I have told restauants that I have a chihuahua in the carrier, and most of them said "just as long as they are quiet." No one knew anything about the "purse' sitting on the floor! I never try to sneak them in though.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Although I admire Ceasar Milan and think he's got wonderful talent, we gave up using that technique when Mickey showed fear and instead picked him up and made him feel safe. It was much more effective. I had the good fortune to talk with a trainer/behaviorist who is a chi owner and lover who said the first thing she teaches small dogs is to 'ask' to be picked up for protection. An example she gave was pawing at owner's leg. We have to remember that they ARE prey and some of them know it. She also recommended a book (I have not picked it up yet) called "The Gift of Growl".


----------

